# Audi TT slipping clutch



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Today I found out that my clutch needs replacing. I went to accelerate to merge into another lane in 5th or 6th gear, only going about 75 MPH or so, and all of a sudden the damn tach spikes to something like 5500 RPM. I had a ways to drive so I did some more testing and sure enough, it likes to slip under heavy acceleration, especially in 4th and 5th gear it seems, when the turbo is all spooled up. I got an APR 91 octane tune about 4 months ago. I'm not a newbie driver so I don't slip the clutch but I do shift hard and drive hard. What is the typical life expectancy on the TT clutches? My car has 75,000 miles on it. What are your recommendations are far as aftermarket clutches go? I'm pretty clueless on what to get for a replacement.
One more question. If I'm doing this work myself, what is the best way to replace it? Can you do it from underneath the car or do you have to pull the engine? If you have to pull the engine, does it come out from the top or bottom? I have experience with domestic vehicles but no euro cars. I'm thinking it may be easier to yank the engine because I need to do the whole timing belt replacement as well.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT slipping clutch (sr_erick)*

My guess is you bought some new shoes with a heavier sole...


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT slipping clutch (TTracing)*

Haha, nope. Same shoes


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT slipping clutch (sr_erick)*

to be honest... if your planning on running a stock TT.. the stock clutch should last you almost the lifetime of your car... on the other hand, if you rip it a lot and mod your car to go faster, your going to have to change ur clutch around every 125k. im at 121k on my 01 tt with the same stock clutch and theres lots left.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT slipping clutch (kchizTT)*

I've heard lots of people who's clutches went after 60K. I'd upgrade for sure if it's spent


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT slipping clutch (Neb)*

well mine went out after 95k miles and i did the work myself. if its a 225 quattro 1.8T then expect a few days to replace it yourself. i bought a spec stg2 clutch which handles like 470lbs or something like that. its a a boatch and you have to have the proper tools. please buy a bently it will make job easier. i ended up dropping the motor and the subframe... more info comning soon


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT slipping clutch (sr_erick)*

I had a Spec 1 clutch on a previous car and really liked it. Nice solid feel, sporty but not labor intensive.







It did chatter, though, which I didn't really mind.
I can't recall the torque that a stage 1 will handle - but there's something about the stage 2 that I didn't like. Kevlar?
Others here like the South Bend (that right?) clutches as an upgrade. I don't know anything about them beyond that.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT slipping clutch (DnA-TT)*

I'm looking into a Southbend TZ Series stage 2 as per a recommendation from the shop I usually go to for parts and advice. I'm not entirely sure what kind of torque it will handle but I'm sure it's plenty for the small mods I have done to the car. I'd like to go all out with the engine soon, stage 3, 400+ HP sometime down the road, but probably not for another year and a half, two years. I ordered a TTS, kinda want to get that paid for, but figured I'd hold on to the TT and make it my little play toy.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT slipping clutch (sr_erick)*

Well, I ended up ordering a SouthBend Stage 2 (TZ) clutch kit. I also ordered a new OEM dual mass flywheel. I think they weigh in at 25 pounds but I have done some more research and I think I'm going to get a single mass 16 lb flywheel instead. I figure why not. A little noise doesn't bother me. About $1300 in parts. Not really what I was hoping for right now but I can't really drive my car without it...as soon as I try giver' some boost in the last three gears it decides it wants to slip. It pisses me off. Oh well, maybe I'll just get a boost controller now too.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

I don't think you'll regret a lighter flywheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
What flywheel (brand) are you going with?


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

Well, it's not super light. It's a SouthBend @ 19 pounds (not 16 like previously stated). I think the single mass will be better than the dual one though. I've read that (on these cars) sticking with a single mass flywheel closer to stock weight of the OEM one typically works the best.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (sr_erick)*

Well I figured I'd make an update here. I FINALLY got the new clutch and flywheel installed. It was about five weeks since I had driven my car, probably one of the longest five week period of my entire life. Anyways, It does chatter in neutral at idle, but after about 900 RPM it stops. It is also a little noisier at certain times, like letting off the throttle while still in gear. I have about 200 miles on it so far and am still taking it easy before I really lay into things and see what it's got. So far I think I like it, though it will take some getting used to over the stock parts. There is less travel in the clutch petal and it grabs a lot quicker. I'll report more when I get enough time on it to really test things out.


_Modified by sr_erick at 10:07 PM 9/28/2008_


----------



## MkITT225 (Apr 5, 2008)

my car is now been out of my hands for 4 weeks due to the clutch/flywheel!!! I am getting the autotech flywheel and the autotech sachs power clutch installed. I am very interested to see how my set up is going to pan out.


----------

